# And what's your costume, little boy?



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

Or girl, or whatever. 

Have you thought of what your costume will be for 2014? I just saw an idea that I instantly loved - a thunderstorm. Billowy gray gown and a fluffy gray tulle-covered hat with crystals hanging off the brim. Of course, I may change my mind before then, but as of today, that's what I want to be.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

When the two local schools consolidated they became "The Thunder" for a team name. It was difficult coming up with a logo or a cartoon character to represent such a thing. I mean, it's a sound. If the team had been called the Farts, well, this would have been fearsomely different and aggressive, leaving no doubt as to what forces the other teams would be up against!.. I know! The Thunder-Farts OR Farts of Thunder!


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

I have my costume idea already. I will be a steampunk version of Harley Quinn from Batman.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> When the two local schools consolidated they became "The Thunder" for a team name. It was difficult coming up with a logo or a cartoon character to represent such a thing. I mean, it's a sound. If the team had been called the Farts, well, this would have been fearsomely different and aggressive, leaving no doubt as to what forces the other teams would be up against!.. I know! The Thunder-Farts OR Farts of Thunder!


While I'm sure it would make an interesting costume, I don't think I'll go as a fart.


----------



## bjackson (May 6, 2014)

My son really loves the ninja costume. He is having a party soon where we are going to theme it ninja lol


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"I sent you an invitation, you responded, saying you would be there.. You never showed up or called or anything, what's with that?"
I was there, I went as The Invisible Man".
"Do you expect me to believe this? You were just a no-show, no-call."
I will prove I was there. There was a really terrible smell around 8:30 wasn't there."
 "Yes there was, I thought it may have been the Dog?"
"No, that was me, as "The Invisible Farting Man!"
"Could I borrow that costume next Sunday?"
"You want to wear it to Church, don't you."
"Yeah."


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I found this picture of another weather-related costume...

SHARKNADO !


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Helena Handbasket said:


> Or girl, or whatever.
> 
> Have you thought of what your costume will be for 2014? I just saw an idea that I instantly loved - a thunderstorm. Billowy gray gown and a fluffy gray tulle-covered hat with crystals hanging off the brim. Of course, I may change my mind before then, but as of today, that's what I want to be.




I have that picture pin'd in Pinterest. That would be an awesome costume, please post a pic. if you do! 
I'm kind of thinking of making a girls version of a Hatter costume. with a patchwork skirt, vest, big bow, hat and accessories.


----------



## MaxMask (Jun 17, 2014)

I will be the nerdy guy with pants way above the waist and a self inflicted wedgie.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't know yet. I saw a pinup zombie one last year I liked. Not original, I know..but it was neat.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm going to be Leatherface again using the character's look from "Texas Chainsaw 3D" . This is me last year -





I bought the actual shirt actor Dan Yeager (Leatherface) wore in the film and I plan to wear it with the costume this year.


----------



## Halloween_Hippie (Jun 26, 2014)

I am going as Lily Munster. DS is going to be a mailman.


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

My wife and I have these alter egos that we made up and have been wanting to do. With any luck this year we will be able to finally make the costumes. Kinda want to tell you what they are and describe them to you but kinda want to keep them a secret. Heehee. Some of the designing is still going on, though most of the work has been done...


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mine is really simple but awesome, a genetic scientist for the Umbrella Corporation. I already have everything I need.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have never ever gone as a witch, not even as a little girl, but this year I've decided that's this year's costume. Not sure why, but it just struck me while perusing Oriental Trading one day last week.

Heck, most of the time I just grab a mask & stick that on & don't bother with the rest of the costume. I don't wanna go super scary & never sexy, but this is a nice in between costume & will be an easy costume. Plus I'll wear the shoes before & after Halloween!!

Now I need to talk my husband into being a wizard or a black cat.

Shoes (in shiny pleather):









Wig:









Eyelashes (not totally necessary but waaay too cool to NOT buy0:









Costume (includes the eye necklace & hand thing & hat):


----------



## scbrooks87 (Aug 31, 2012)

I want to go as a stilt spirit. If you don't know what it is, check this link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R95aABNahv8

But instead of a traditional version, I kinda want to make it more of a stilt "reaper" still on 4 "legs" but making it a bit more spikey and spiney, adding some skulls hanging from chains, do some work on the mask so it's not just a plain white mask. Basically make it more creepy in general!

I've started sourcing materials for it, getting some price ideas... I already have crutches which I can extend for the front "legs" and then I can make some wooden stilts for the back legs. Then it's just time to decorate!

-Scott


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That would be awesome but I'm pretty sure I'd injure myself. I can't walk across painted lines in the parking lot without falling down!!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

We're dressing with the theme of our party this year (Circus of Spook - a haunted carnival,) and I'm going to be a dead ringleader. I have the majority of my costume already, with the exception of the embellishments. My husband is probably going to be an old fashioned dead strong man. Not sure if we're going to go with the leopard print "caveman" style costume, or with a black or black and white unitard.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm going to be Snow White and my husband is going to be Grumpy. I'm debating adding a demented aspect instead of cutesy Disney, but that would require more work and planning. The best prop we could use for Grumpy would be an axe with blood on it, but my husband is lazy and refuses to carry props. But that's ok, I like Disney too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

I have dropped about six pant sizes since wearing this costume (OMG cheerleader) in 2012. If I can see my abdominal muscles in the next several weeks I might wear it again. Most people said OMG at first glance!


----------

